# ICD resolved OM



## dhazelet (Jul 14, 2010)

One of my docs is questioning how to dx code a patient that is in for f/u and the condition, i.e. OM, is resolved.  Anyone have any info to clarify this?  If the patient has no symptoms what ICD code would you use?


----------



## gmitch02 (Jul 14, 2010)

My understanding is that they are still being seen for the same issue whether it is resoved or not and the DX would be the same.

gmitch


----------



## BRENDA28 (Jul 14, 2010)

I agree with them .. even though the issue is resolved... the reason they came back was because of that.


----------



## dballard2004 (Jul 14, 2010)

You can't code for a condition that is resolved.  Check out a code from the V67 category for a follow-up exam.  You would also use a V code for hx of OM as the secondary dx.


----------

